# Nay plastic, yay ceramic...?



## mochilove (Nov 27, 2011)

quick question. I know the use of plastic bowls might contribute to staining around beard area when feeding and other hazards so its recommended to use stainless steel bowls instead. How about ceramic bowls? the ones that are painted/colored? im trying to set up a dining set for her and i would prefer to use ceramic bcuz its much more cuter in design than the plain stainless steel bowls.


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

I would be wary of ceramic due to lead in the paints and glazes. Plus, the ceramic can get hairline cracks that harbor bacteria. There are some really cute setups for stainless if you look online and in pet boutiques!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie won't eat or drink out of the stainless steel bowls so we have to use ceramic.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We use ceramic for Tyler's water bowl. Of course I keep it very clean. He has a Bayou Bowl that keeps the water from staining the beard. Crystal, a vendor on here sells them at her on line store. Here's the link... Results for Bowls & Dining


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball has a stainless steel water bowl in the kitchen dining area. However, on the other two levels of our home, we have ceramic water bowls. And, we use ceramic food bowls for his food. We use the kitty bowls because they are the perfect size for his meals.

However, I am glad you asked this question ...because although I have been led to believe the bowls are safe ... I still worry every once in a while. I can tell you that I won't purchase anything from China when it comes to food, toys, or dinnerware. What a world that we live in that we have to worry about all this stuff.

I hope more members respond to your thread because I think you asked a great question.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use stainless but they are in a pretty holder that they sit in. My daughter is a graphic designer and these come the company that she works for. I love the ceramic and I think
if it's American made it should be OK. Too funny ! Are our fluffs spoiled or what? We really care what their dining and drinking products look like!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I use stainless but they are in a pretty holder that they sit in. My daughter is a graphic designer and these come the company that she works for. I love the ceramic and I think
> if it's American made it should be OK. Too funny ! Are our fluffs spoiled or what? We really care what their dining and drinking products look like!


Spoiled? Nah. Snowball has some blue heart shaped bowls that I use for his little Cherrio and cheese snack. And, for his treats.:HistericalSmiley: Felix just throws his treats on the floor!:w00t: Should I report him? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasper and Dusty were afraid it seemed of the stainless steel bowls that Alvin used to drink and eat out of, so we started putting their food down on a coffe cup saucer from our every day china. Still eat off that now.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, and drinking, Dusty is afraid of the water bowl (???). We've tried plastic, the every day china and the water cooler type that refil themselves. We leave all of these out (Jasper and the cat have no problem with any of these - the cat prefers the toilet though...). The only thing we can find that Dusty will drink gladly and not all stretched out so as not to get too close are Dixie cups. So, we have Dixie cups of water sitting out for him too. Insane, right?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bella and Enzo are both eatting out of plastic plates right now, but they drink out of a ceramic and stainless steel bowl. I just ordered a bayou bowl from Crystal, excited for it get here!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

we use ceramic for the malts' water bowl. However, stainless steel bowls for their food (kindda cute matching lil bowls..stainless steel from the inside where food is put on, but adorable colored from the outside)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We use ceramic bowls from Bella. I think one was purchased at Target and the other from Pier 1. They are the perfect small size for her  .


----------



## mochilove (Nov 27, 2011)

im checking out the bayou bowls (clever!!) and i like the option of custom designing! im glad to know theres a few number of people that use ceramic bowls but i will remember to check if its made in US so that ill know the glaze wont be toxic. theres a cute gizmo set the table and the food mat ive been dying to set up for her. looking for a cute bowl to go with too. even though she doesnt care where her food is placed and how it looks, its esthetically pleasing to look ;] to what extent ill go to spoil my baby..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mochilove said:


> i like the option of custom designing! im glad to know theres a few number of people that use ceramic bowls but i will *remember to check if its made in US so that ill know the glaze wont be toxic*..


 
I bet that it is so much fun to shop for your baby  

I like the option of custom designing too. and when I design them myself, they become even better 

@words in bold - just wanted to add that my malts' Ceramic bowls are not made in the US, yet they aren't toxic either LOL  in fact, I created custom designed theirs (and my own Ceramic coffee mug and bowl) from the same place where I live at. My oldest malt is gonna turn 8 years old in March 31 of this year (I had him when he was 3 months old) and I am sure this means that his bowl that he've always been using isn't toxic (neither are mine that I designed from the same place here). But I get what you mean, you gotta be careful where you get your pup's stuff and see what they are contained/made of. Glad that you're doing that too. Have fun


----------

